# FS frame for the short legged ones...



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I am looking for a new frame for my wife. She is about 5'4", but has short legs. Inseam is about 28.25", at best.

Right now I have her on a Jamis Dakar XC, a 90mm travel XC bike, that is getting a bit long in the tooth. She is on the 13" model, which is a bit short in the top tube, due to her long torso build, but was what she was comfortable on this one, with the low standover. I would like to find a new frame to build up for her, but am having a hard time.

I would like to find:
Trail bike, 4-6" travel
Slacker head tube, 69-67*.
Light weight
LOW standover. I thought I had a winner with a Small 2009 Stumpjumper (120mm), but standover is listed at 28.4". This appears to be the measurement with the 120mm fork, but the bike comes with a Talas, extending to 140mm, which would raise the standover to "too high!"

Ideally, IMO, would be some kind of small 4x bike, but with low weight, that could take a 120-140mm. Those seem to be hard to come by for me, for some reason.

I have looked at the Fuel EX WSD line, the Giant WSD lineup, and a few others, and the "correct size" has too tall of a standover for her. 

Help me find the frame I need.

I am not hung up on parts spec for a complete, but would prefer a frame only. 


Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonkbonk (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a 27.5 inseam but I am only 5 tall. The Pivot Mach 4, Turner flux, and Titus Racer X are the only bikes that I can stand over, and those are in XXS.  The TT in all of those are way too short for her. I wonder if you will have to pick either standover or a longer stem length. Good Luck!


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

> I thought I had a winner with a Small 2009 Stumpjumper (120mm), but standover is listed at 28.4". This appears to be the measurement with the 120mm fork, but the bike comes with a Talas, extending to 140mm, which would raise the standover to "too high!"


Try looking at the Specialized Safire. It is the women's equivalent to the Stumpjumper. The standover for the medium is 689mm and the small is 688mm. The medium might fit your wife better.

Check it out.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I am finding some options in some bikes like the Orange diva series and , Brodie Ethos, and a couple others, but cannot find them available.

I am going to have to figure out something, I dont like a longer stem as a compromise.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought stand over height was going to be a huge deal for me, turns out it wasn't. I built up a 25lb Giant Reign size small and it rocks. I am 5'4", run a RS 150mm fork, 167.5 cranks, and a 50mm stem. This combo works very well for me, I just didn't get all hung up on the SO height and just rode. Just build it and she will ride!

Brenda


----------



## lilut (Jun 8, 2011)

I am about the same build as your wife, perhaps even a shorter inseam, and a long torso. I am on a Rocky Mountain Element 50, 15 inch -- per a knowledgeable friend's suggestion I added a few mm in the reach by putting a longer stem on. 

I am obsessed with this bike.

Agree too that Specialized frames have a nice fit for smaller women - I tried one last year but can't recall the model. 

Good luck. Get her out to demo some if you can before you buy.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

motochick said:


> I thought stand over height was going to be a huge deal for me, turns out it wasn't. I built up a 25lb Giant Reign size small and it rocks. I am 5'4", run a RS 150mm fork, 167.5 cranks, and a 50mm stem. This combo works very well for me, I just didn't get all hung up on the SO height and just rode. Just build it and she will ride!
> 
> Brenda


I have found that stand over means little to me, after I get comfortable with a bike. Her confidence is not real high on the bike yet, combined with some balance issues from the past, means that SO is a significant factor, for her. Besides, a 31.5" stand over and a sub 29" inseam just doesnt work well.

A reign would be a great bike, wish it was a hair lower.

Thanks!



lilut said:


> I am about the same build as your wife, perhaps even a shorter inseam, and a long torso. I am on a Rocky Mountain Element 50, 15 inch -- per a knowledgeable friend's suggestion I added a few mm in the reach by putting a longer stem on.
> 
> I am obsessed with this bike.
> 
> ...


I keep looking at the Element, but the geometry is just too close to her current bike to really justify a change. If I cannot get a "trail bike" geometry, I will probably just buy a new shock/fork, and update a few parts to refresh her current ride.

Also, even in an area the size of the Dallas/Ft. Worth metroplex, there does not seem to be many shops with female demo bikes. :madman:

Thank you, a great suggestion!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I just measured my bike..... the dip is at 27 inches and it goes up from there as you go up the top tube towards the stem. 31.5 is over 3/4 of the way up the top tube. Are you measuring her inseam with her cycling shoes on? You should be, unless she like to ride barefoot!  Give it a look.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

motochick said:


> I just measured my bike..... the dip is at 27 inches and it goes up from there as you go up the top tube towards the stem. 31.5 is over 3/4 of the way up the top tube. Are you measuring her inseam with her cycling shoes on? You should be, unless she like to ride barefoot!  Give it a look.


What year is the Reign? I was going of the measurement on their site:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/reign.2/7323/44549/

I have measured with and without shoes, as well as having her stand over her current bike and see where she stands over the top tube, to get an idea of a top tube shape that may fit her.

The Reign or Trance would be my choice, if I could get it to fit. Any pictures of your setup, BTW?

Thanks!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

This bike was built by me from the frame up to be able to pedal up long steep climbs as well as going down them. It weighs 24.93lbs as of today with pedals, computer, and bell. I don't recall ever thinking I needed a bike with more SO. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

So it appears giant measures their frames 12" from the seat tube/TT junction, on a hoizontal plane. With the TT of those, that is easy to see how they get their number.

Thanks very much, I may have found something!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

12" from the center of the seat tube on a horizontal plane, just checked. Please let us know what ya end up with!


----------



## ezryder (Jan 30, 2007)

*Small RFX*

If interested, I have one of the last 2008 Turner RFX's (small) which has only been ridden 4 - 5x. Its absolutely in MINT / NEW condition and has 5-6" of travel. I'm 5'4" with a 28" inseam and it fits perfect. At the time I thought I needed a 3rd bike, but just no time to ride it. As its a fairly high end build (SRAM X-9, CKing hubs & BB, 36" TALAS RC2, GD seat post, Magura Louise brakes, etc.) it cost me in excess of $5k to have Red Barn bikes build it. Need to make room in the garage so looking to let it go for $2,750 OBO.

If interersted, email me at [email protected] and I'll send you pics.


----------



## maeday76 (Jun 10, 2011)

@ Motochick: That is a beautiful bike. What did you need to change to make to make it "yours?" I am a complete NOOBIE, looking for her first mountain bike and nearly bought a small men's bike on bikesdirect.com (Dawes Haymaker 1200) before realizing there was a whole WSD controversy/possibility. I want to spend about $500 or less and there are precious few LBS around Mobile, Al. As I drool over your bronze beauty I realize it's probably out of my price range...?

@ All Forum Members: I am 5'4" with a "cycling inseam" of 30" (I have shoooooort legs) I want to bomb down dirt trails with pine branches smacking me in the face. 

Anyone's thoughts and advice are welcome


----------



## maeday76 (Jun 10, 2011)

@ MOTOCHICK: Oh, holy mother of G*d, I had no idea your bike was epic because most people have to take out a loan to buy it. My bad. Rock the hell on, momma! 

If you have other suggestions, feel free...


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Quick story on the bike. I started riding in Sept '10 on a used 08 Reign 0. It had a lot of upgrades, then it got stolen. My homeowners ins covered it and I decided to build a bike from scratch, rather then buy new and change everything out. I found the brand new unused frame/shock on ebay cheap. There is one on there now, he will take $500 for it! My goal was light and ridable. 

One thing manufacturers can't do is offer varying crank lengths. Mine are 167.5, very light, very pretty, very reasonably priced and I have yet to smack them. My wheels are also very light so climbing is way more fun. Be patient, know what you want, and it will come. I had a bad thing happen to me, but I was able to turn it into something great. I do not recommend ever getting your stolen, it really sucks. 

Brenda


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

A quick update. We hit up a local Giant dealer, the Trance X is a no go, so I am hesitant to pull the trigger on the Reign on Ebay. But I am looking pretty hard...

We hit a specialized dealer and they had a Myka Comp that we rented to check on sizing, and hope to get a Med when it gets returned. So far it is leading the way, but I hope to hit another dealer or two to try to find something to get her leg over.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Motochick, do you mind getting me some additional measurements on the frame. Something along the lines of:

distance from seat tube to lowest point on the top tube
3" forward from lowest point, height of top tube.
height at middle of top tube.
height at head tube/top tube junction.

This will give me a way to compare it with her current bike, and get an idea based on her current saddle position, and where she will fall.


----------



## Astra2 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm very short and short-legged and the Specialized Safire was the choice for me.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Astra! I have looked at them online, but my LBS does not have one for demo, only the Myka FSR bikes. We rented one last weekend, hope to try a different size next weekend. I will definitely keep the safire in mind.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

OK here are the measurements taken from the center of tubes. TT from C-C is 21in.
C-ST to lowest TT- 3 1/4 in
Height 3" forward from lowest TT- 28 1/4 in
Height middle TT- 31 3/8 in
Height at HT TT- 36 in

This is with a 150 Rev, on Stans crest wheelset, X-king 2.4 tires inflated to 22r 27f.

What is your wife's inseam in cycling shoes using the book method standing on concrete not carpet? 

Brenda


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Apparently, I cant trust her for measurements...

She does not use clipless pedals, so measurements are in Vans skate shoes, which she rides in.

Using the book method, a hair over 29.5. She still would like some clearance. Her current bike is a bit over 28" where she "stands over" the bike, so the measurements will help us know how the giant will fit.

Thanks Brenda!!!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool, 29.5in high is 8.5 in from the C-ST....fyi.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I did some more measuring, looking, etc. 

The Titus MotoLite should work, but cannot find one. The FTM might work, but the 27.3" standover is "at the lowest point of the top tube", putting it at the ST/TT junction, with it climbing from there. Not going to work.

The Reign/Trance X are a bit too tall for her comfort. I measured where she stands over her current bike, it is 7 3/4" -8" from the ST/TT, so they are a bit too tall (Thanks again Brenda for the measurements!).

An Orange Five Diva should work, but its $2300 bucks for the frame/shock. At that price I want more than a single pivot. Which brings us to the Pivot bikes. A great bike, and while I would like to spend that much for her, she does not want me to. I missed one on ebay a few days ago, kicking myself for that.

After a month of searching, I am back to the Specialized Safire or Myka FSR. But they are sold out of the size smalls...Time to start calling the stores a ways away from me to see if one is in stock somewhere...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

My wife is 5' 3" with short legs. Specialized Safire, small.


----------



## chong (Mar 4, 2011)

el_chupo_ said:


> I did some more measuring, looking, etc.
> After a month of searching, I am back to the Specialized Safire or Myka FSR. But they are sold out of the size smalls...Time to start calling the stores a ways away from me to see if one is in stock somewhere...


When my wife was looking for one the local specialized dealer said they didn't have any 2011 smalls left in the country (for the safire at least). According to them the 2012 models will be available for order in mid July with a delivery timing of around early september. That may or may not be accurate information. My wife ended up buying a Mach4 instead.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

First up, we decided on a Med with a 60mm stem. She has a torso the lenght of her 5'8" friend, so it was decided a slightly longer TT would help her a bit. 

To decide this we rented a Med Myka comp, which had a rear shock problem, but she rode it around the neighborhood to determine fit. I then called to take it back, and tell them to go ahead and order the bike (there were 2 Elite and 6 Comps available on Tuesday) and they told me all gone.

Chong - same info down here in TX. All med and small sold out from Spec... Except... I found one shop near me that has a small comp in stock on the floor. It is in Cedar Hill, TX. If you need info to try to get it, let me know.

I called around a bunch of shops to see if anyone had a Myka Elite or Comp I could upgrade. Found a shop about 70 miles out, but they had a Myka Elite on the floor in Med. I drove up to get it, and they had the Myka and a Safire. I debated a bit, and talked to the sales guy. He dropped the price on the Safire for me, and I picked it up.

She rode it a bit today, adjusted saddle, and looks like its a keeper.

Thanks for all the help!

Matt


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Outstanding!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I almost forgot the pics!


----------



## squibbtp (Jul 3, 2009)

nice looking bike I am searching all over for a bike for my wife as well, she rides a rocky mountain vertex at the moment in a 13.5" trying to find near the same specs in a full suspension has been really hard to find.


----------

